# Left knee medial femoral condyle microfracture



## rjenn86 (Sep 17, 2014)

I am needing an ICD-9 code for left knee medial femoral condyle microfracture. Would I code 821.21? This was caused by a crushing injury. Thank you


----------



## BCrandall (Sep 18, 2014)

Microfracture is usually a procedure. If it's a closed femur condyle fracture, then 821.21 would work. Query your doctor, it may be a stress fracture.


----------

